# Dusting off the Rust, looking for Online game.



## Dancing_Rage (Jul 21, 2009)

Been a while since I've been gaming, so I figured I'd get the rust outta my gaming lobes and get back into it.

I'm looking for an online game, I am not familiar with online tools such as MapTools, etc, but I can get very familiar with them in a hurry.  Best times for me would be in the later evening Pacific time (7pm on) on Friday and probably afternoons on Saturday.

I'm interested in a weekly game, and would like to try out a few character ideas I'd had floating around in my head.  My strengths in playing tend towards using Wizards the most, but I'm open to playing a Bard or other jack-of-all-trades if the situation needs.  I have no real experience with 4E so I'll say a 3.5 game would probably be best for me to get back into the swing of things. 

Send me a PM or a link to your game here.


----------



## DireMosquito (Aug 11, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------

